# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > خبر: نقض آشکار حقوق مولفین توسط نشر نقش سیمرغ

## razavi_university

مفهوم‌ حق‌ كپي‌(copy right) كه‌ گاه‌ در زبان‌ فارسي‌ به‌ حق‌ مؤلف‌ تعبير  شده‌، به‌ روشي‌ قانوني‌ براي‌ محافظت‌ از حقوق‌ مبتكران‌ در  نوآوريهايشان‌ مانند متن‌، موسيقي‌، نقاشي‌، برنامه‌ رايانه‌ي‌ و... اطلاق‌  مي‌شود. در بسياري‌ از كشورها، مبتكر به‌ محض‌ انتشار نوآوري‌ خود در  رسانه‌ها صاحب‌ حق‌ كپي‌ مي‌شود. كپي‌ يا توزيع‌ غيرمجاز مواد مشمول‌  قانون‌ حق‌ كپي‌، جريمه‌هاي‌ سنگين‌ به‌ دنبال‌ دارد؛ چه‌ اين‌ كار  غيرقانوني‌ به‌ منظور نفع‌ شخصي‌ انجام‌ گيرد يا غيرانتفاعي‌ باشد. 
حق‌ مؤلف‌ تنها به‌ حق‌ مالي‌ يا حق‌ اقتصادي‌ محدود نيست‌... حق‌ مؤلف‌،  مالكيت‌ فكري‌ و معنوي‌ آثار را به‌ رسميت‌ مي‌شناسد و جامعه‌ را ملزم‌  مي‌سازد كه‌ آن‌ را محترم‌ بدارد و حقوق‌ قانوني‌ پيش‌بيني‌شده‌ و ناشي‌ از  آن‌ را مراعات‌ كند... 
این قانون در ایران نیز از سال 1348 به عنوان *قانون حمايت حقوق مولفان و مصنفان و هنرمندان* مصوب سال 1348 مجلس شورای ملی  تصویب شده است.
از نظر اين قانون به مولف و مصنف و هنرمند "پديدآورنده " و به آن چه از راه  دانش يا هنر و يا ابتكار آنان پديد مي آيد بدون در نظر گرفتن طريقه يا  روشي كه در بيان و يا ظهور و يا ايجاد آن به كار رفته "اثر" اطلاق مي شود. 
طبق این قانون حقوق پديدآورنده  هر اثر شامل حق انحصاري نشر و پخش و عرضه و  اجراي اثر و حق بهره برداري مادي و معنوي از نام و اثر او است و  حقوق  معنوي پديدآورنده محدود به زمان و مكان نيست و غير قابل انتقال است. _متن کامل قانون را در لینکی که قرار دادم می توانید مطالعه کنید..._ 
دوستان بسیاری که جز برنامه نویسان خبره این سرزمین هستند و افراد حرفه ای  در دنیای IT  شناخته می شوند، مقالات و کتابهای آموزشی بسیاری را برای  یادگیری سایرین بدون هیچگونه چشمداشت مالی تهیه کرده اند و فقط ذکر نامشان  را در هنگام استفاده از مطالبشان درخواست کرده اند. اساتیدی که همواره  مقالات و جزوات تالیفی آنها راهگشای مسیر یادگیری ما بوده است.
 اما متاسفانه گاهی شاهد سودجویی افراد شیادی هستیم که از مقالات آموزشی  این اساتید به نفع خود استفاده کرده و نه تنها از آنها نامی نبرده و حقوق  معنوی این دوستان را لگد مال نی کنند، بلکه این مقالات را به به صورت کتاب  درآورده و از آن درآمد  نامشروع بسیاری کسب می کنند.
 امشب که وبلاگ آقای کیانی رو می خوندم، وقتی این موضوع رو فهمیدم شوکه شدم.  
*کتاب آموزش جامع برنامه نویسی با سی شارپ 2010 از انتشارات نقش سیمرغ به قیمت 20000تومان  
نویسنده گان : مهندس محمد محمدی - مهندس سیده ربابه صیاد* 

فصل 28 این کتاب به WPF اختصاص داده شده و اگر کمی دقت کنیم، مطالب بخش WPF سایت برنامه نویس که توسط آقای کیانی نوشته شده(                                                                                                               آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته)             ‏             )، عینا چاپ شده حتی زحمت تغییر تصاویر رو هم به خودشون ندادند چون در  صفحه 960 این کتاب عکسی چاپ شده (شکل 17-28)که اگر خوب به آن دقت شود در  قسمتی از عکس نوشته شده "Created By Mahdi Kiani" !!!!!!!! و در هیچ کجای  کتاب و حتی قسمت منابع اسمی از ایشون برده نشده و فقط به ذکر اسم سایت  برنامه نویس اکتفا کردند. هرچند مطمئنا ایشون تنها کسی نیستند که از  مطالبشون بدون اجازه در اون کتاب استفاده شده و اساتید دیگری هم هستند که  چنین دزدی آشکاری از مطالبشون انجام شده است. 

به نظر شما با اینچنین افراد شیاد و سودجویی باید چه کرد؟؟؟؟


لینک مطلب در وبلاگ آقای کیانی
لینک کتاب
لینک قانون حقوق مولفین

----------


## razavi_university

این هم تصاویر و مطالب  مربوط به این موضوع که از وبلاگ آقای کیانی اینجا قرار میدم:



> این هم تعدادی عکس از این کتاب(برای مشاهده سایز بزرگ، روی عکس ها کلیک کنید)
> 
> 
> 
> عکس روی جلد کتاب
> 
> 
> 
> اطلاعات کتاب و مبلغ 20000 تومانی آن(خوب البته Ctrl+C و Ctrl+V هم زحمت داره بلاخره!)
> ...

----------


## Abalfazl

این مورد را می توان در وزارت ارشاد قسمت اداره کتاب پیگیری حقوقی کرد. جناب کیانی خواستند من راهنمایی می کنم

----------

